# Erdung zwischen zwei Cat6A Dosen (kein Patchfeld, keine Erdung der angeschlossenen Endgeräte)



## GamerX (17. Juli 2018)

*Erdung zwischen zwei Cat6A Dosen (kein Patchfeld, keine Erdung der angeschlossenen Endgeräte)*

Ist eine Erdung von 2 über ein Cat7 Kabel miteinander verbundenen Cat6A Netzwerkdosen erforderlich, wenn kein Patchfeld verwendet wird und die angeschlossenen Endgeräte (2 Fritzboxen) keine Erdung besitzen? Bei der Verwendung eines (normalerweise geerdeten) Patchfeldes oder eines geerdeten Endgerätes wäre die Frage überflüssig, aber wie sieht es in diesem Fall aus?


----------



## Matusalem (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Erdung zwischen zwei Cat6A Dosen (kein Patchfeld, keine Erdung der angeschlossenen Endgeräte)*

Nach der hehren Theorie sollte ein geschirmtes Kabel geerdet werden. Bei längeren Strecken beidseitig. Für den privaten Hausgebrauch (kürzere Distanzen) reicht üblicherweise einseitig. 

Hintergrund ist das sonst induzierte Ströme nicht abflissen können, induktive Effekte sich vom Schirm auf die Innenleiter auswirken und kapazitive Effekte das Übertragungssignal verzerren. 

Wenn die Frage ist ob es funktioniert oder nicht, dann lautet die Antwort "ausprobieren". Gerade über kurze Strecken funktioniert eine LAN Verbindung, auch wenn diese nicht ideal angeschlossen ist. Du kannst unter Windows per "netstat -e" Kommando sehr simpel prüfen ob an der LAN Schnittstelle fehlerhafte Ethernet Frames empfangen werden.

LAN funktioniert in der Regel auch ohne Schirmung einwandfrei. Wenn man bei einem solchen Fall noch die Wahl hat, dann am besten ein UTP Kabel verwenden.


----------



## GamerX (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Erdung zwischen zwei Cat6A Dosen (kein Patchfeld, keine Erdung der angeschlossenen Endgeräte)*



Matusalem schrieb:


> Nach der hehren Theorie sollte ein geschirmtes Kabel geerdet werden. Bei längeren Strecken beidseitig. Für den privaten Hausgebrauch (kürzere Distanzen) reicht üblicherweise einseitig.
> 
> Hintergrund ist das sonst induzierte Ströme nicht abflissen können, induktive Effekte sich vom Schirm auf die Innenleiter auswirken und kapazitive Effekte das Übertragungssignal verzerren.
> 
> ...



Danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Kann es durch eine beidseitige Erdung des Kabels aber nicht zu einer Brummschleife kommen? Derzeit sieht die Situation bei mir so aus: Geschirmter RJ45 Port am PC (der ja über sein Netzteil geerdet ist) => Cat6a Patchkabel => Cat6a Netzwerkdose => Cat7 Kabel => Cat6a Netzwerkdose => Cat6a Patchkabel => Fritzbox (keine Erdung übers Netzteil, alle RJ45 Ports teilen sich anscheinend die gleiche Schirmung) => Cat6a Patchkabel => Cat6a Netzwerkdose => Cat7 Kabel => Cat6a Netzwerkdose =>  Cat6a Patchkabel => zweite Fritzbox (keine Erdung übers Netzteil, alle RJ45 Ports teilen sich anscheinend die gleiche Schirmung). Liegt dadurch nicht automatisch eine einseitige Erdung aller gerschirmten Lankabel und Netzwerkdosen in meinem Netzwerk durch meinen PC vor? Es geht mir nicht nur um Störeinflüsse im Netzwerk, sondern auch darum, ob die oben angeführte Verkabelung nicht zu Schäden an der Hardware durch die spontane Entladung von induzierten Spannungen im Bereich der Abschirmung führen kann.

Edit: beim netstat -e command erhalte ich 0 Verworfen, 0 Fehler und 0 unbekannte Protokolle, also ist die Verbindung eigentlich einwandfrei, ein iPerf Speedtest ergab ebenfalls 950Mbps, also ist mein Hauptproblem eigentlich die Frage, ob meine Hardware durch die oben angeführte Verkabelung gefährdet sein kann.


----------



## Abductee (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Erdung zwischen zwei Cat6A Dosen (kein Patchfeld, keine Erdung der angeschlossenen Endgeräte)*

Ich hab das bei uns ein paar mal gesehen das hier einfach ein Kabelmantel aufgeschnitten und der zusammengezwirbelte Schirm dann geerdet wurde.


----------



## GamerX (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Erdung zwischen zwei Cat6A Dosen (kein Patchfeld, keine Erdung der angeschlossenen Endgeräte)*

Ja, aber in meinem Fall liegt ja bereits eine Erdung aller Kabel und Dosen durch meinen PC vor, oder? Und ich habe öfters gelesen, dass mehrere Erdungen zu einer Brummschleife führen können, deshalb will ich nicht eine unnötioge, zweite Erdung hinzufügen, die mir dann auch noch Schwierigkeiten bereitet.


----------

